# HAPPY BIRTHDAY NoWuCmEnOwU...



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO a fellow Leo, very nice  Someone told me it was your Birthday today. SOOOOOOOO......................

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, I hope you have an awesome day 

:woof::woof::woof::clap::roll::clap::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> WOO HOO a fellow Leo, very nice  Someone told me it was your Birthday today. SOOOOOOOO......................
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, I hope you have an awesome day
> 
> :woof::woof::woof::clap::roll::clap::woof::woof::woof:


LOL!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!!!! :clap:

THANK YOUUU!!!!  :woof: 

I WAS A LITTLE DEPRESSED CUZ IT IS THE BIG 3..0...

but you just made me cheeze  lol

now im forced to post a bday pic on this thread...coming up...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woof: :woof: :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, well don't feel bad I am 5 years older than you and it totally depressed me too  We get better with age thought my friend  Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

happy birth man enjoy it. 30 years young not old remember that


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

////sorry Tye, no more clowns, I promise


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Eagle, that is straight up mean of you to do to Tye!!! lol! 

Anyways......HaPpY BiRtDaY RaY!!!! The BIG 30  Have a great day!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

I know, I was typing under influence,,,,so solly.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank u guys again  as soon as my computer starts working again, or I learn how to post pics on my phone I will post...which ever comes first lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Eagle and Get with it ^^^^ you


----------

